# Online Print plugin...???



## Roscoe17 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is more of a wish than a question, but I'm truly surprised that one of the major online printing shops (ex MPIX) hasn't created a plugin that would allow a user to set up his account and then just dump photos to them for printing and delivery.  First guy out the door with one would (I suspect) make a fortune!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 17, 2012)

See http://alloyphoto.com/plugins/


----------



## Roscoe17 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks...but I'm unfamiliar with all of those.  Can anyone recommend any of these as a quality printing company?  I tried using Bay and MPIX (their quality/price are highly recommended) using their ROE interface but found it too confusing to use (sigh).

    AdoramaPix
    Costco Photo Center (US) (Not a member)
    CVS
    Fishup
    Gallery
    Lightroom Voyager
    MobileMe Gallery
    NextGEN Gallery Export
    Oypo
    PhotoBox
    Piwigo
    Snapfish
    Walmart Digital Photo Center (USA)


----------



## johngalt (Jul 24, 2012)

I personally use Walmart and the alloyphoto lrplugin that John Beardsworth mentions.

If you try Walmart the best tip I can give you is to not walk away from the counter
before you check your photos. I've had more than one occasion where the photos
handed to me were not mine. :crazy:


----------

